
Eric S Raymond's lessons for creating good open source software - orkohunter
https://hackernoon.com/lessons-for-creating-good-open-source-software-1b7bbbc13b13#.4oo5cai6f
======
devnonymous
Guy copy/pastes from the Wikipedia page of catb into medium, adds his github
project at the bottom and submits to HN.

